# i could use addvise on next lens to buy



## gphoto909 (Mar 2, 2012)

hello, i have a canon 60d. i want to purchase a sigma 10-20mm lens. should i get a f3.5 or the f4.5-5.6? 
   does anyone have experinse with this lens?
thanks.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 2, 2012)

If you intend using the lens in low light handheld and can afford it go for the f3.5. If you will use it mostly for landscapes and such you will more than likey be using it at f8 and such so the larger aperture wont really benefit you. Both are highly regarded


----------



## oneguywithacamera (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd check out the Tamron SP AF 10-24mm f / 3.5-4.5 DI II. It's supposed to be much sharper than either of the Sigma's. Both of the Sigma's tend to suffer from the same severe barrel distortion as well that isn't as pronounced in the Tamron.


----------

